# Palit GeForce GTX 680 JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2012)

Palit's GeForce GTX 680 JetStream offers several enhancements compared the NVIDIA reference design, like a quiet triple fan cooler, overclock out of the box and reduced power consumption. The best improvement is certainly that it comes at no price increase compared to the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2012)

first, nice review and it's looks like a beautiful card there but i came over this spelling error actually or there is something i didn't knew about this card.

i through this card was a "Palit GTX 680 JetStream" not a "MSI GTX 680 JetStream" ^^;


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2012)

whoops. fixed


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm, suggested retail might be same as a standard card but in UK two sites list it as about £470 on pre-order.  Gouge away my retailers, gouge way.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 30, 2012)

impressive results ! Is better than the EVGA GTX680 superclocked + ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

For those in the UK, I did some hunting and found best site for gfx cards.  I've used before and got a RAT 7 mouse for way under price.  I've had no issues with the site and I'll be remembering to check them out next time.

http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?region=GB&level3=170

The Palit card reviewed by W1zz is on pre order at £415 (£55 less than OcUK and Scan).


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2012)

I am glad you added this:



> *Important:* Each GPU (including each GPU of the same make and model) will overclock slightly differently based on random production variances. This table just serves to provide a list of typical overclocks for similar cards,  reached during TPU review.



Well written... and true.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 30, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> For those in the UK, I did some hunting and found best site for gfx cards.  I've used before and got a RAT 7 mouse for way under price.  I've had no issues with the site and I'll be remembering to check them out next time.
> 
> http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?region=GB&level3=170
> 
> The Palit card reviewed by W1zz is on pre order at £415 (£55 less than OcUK and Scan).



Hmm not sure if I'd buy from this Lambda place, might suffer some "Unforeseen Consequences"*. j/k


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 30, 2012)

*looking at overclock scaling performance again...
*not pleased... at all. again.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Hmm not sure if I'd buy from this Lambda place, might suffer some "Unforeseen Consequences"*. j/k



Hmm, I think they _are_ based in Black Mesa.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good review. Can't wait for your 690

I really like the Temp page and BF3 OC.

Does the 680 not work in some Multi screen games as their are several games that it did not work in.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Does the 680 not work in some Multi screen games



yup. runs in single monitor in those games. since it works with ati it's not a game issue


----------



## Jiraiya (Apr 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yup. runs in single monitor in those games. since it works with ati it's not a game issue


Driver?






http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../52616-nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-2gb-review.html


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2012)

hmmm maybe i have to update dirt 3 to latest version


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 30, 2012)

I would bet all nvidia's upcoming products will be best on palit


----------



## raptori (Apr 30, 2012)

nice updating w1zzard on the Overclocking page.


----------



## techtard (May 1, 2012)

This is one nice looking graphics card.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 1, 2012)

The shroud looks like a stealth vehicle. Also, it looks like its running on a 6 phase PWM instead of the regular 5 phase. All for the same price tag of a reference card. Nice one Palit.


----------



## HTC (May 1, 2012)

This is the 1st time i've seen an OCed card version that costs the same as the non OCed version and, to top it off, actually performs better all around: power consumption included.

nVidia and AMD: better pay close attention. Palit's on to something.


----------



## dj-electric (May 1, 2012)

They are on to something that PC-Partner are on to too, its called making your own PCB at lower costs


----------



## HTC (May 1, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> They are on to something that PC-Partner are on to too, its called making your own PCB at lower costs



Not what i meant: i was referring to performing better @ lower temps and noise.


----------



## dj-electric (May 1, 2012)

NVIDIA and AMD are not intending to create the best reference designs they can. The intentionally leave a lot of room for improvement to the manufactures.


----------



## Casecutter (May 1, 2012)

Yea, that pricing is surprising, and the fact they provide with 6 phase PWM with it is very nice, but as to the NCP 4206 controller... I wonder if a better part while less pricy as it works better with the 6 Phase...  

I would have like to see the heat sink layout, you know a picture of it with out the shroud.  What struck me was the backside of cooler would appear more akin to backing plate to add rigitity. 

Nice offering Palit.


----------



## anubis44 (May 5, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I would bet all nvidia's upcoming products will be best on palit



I sincerely hope not. Palit is one of the worst card makers out there. I had a Palit 4850 and the card died about 1 month past its 2nd birthday, just after the warrany expired. They're garbage. Go with Gigabyte or MSI (or Sapphire or XFX on the AMD side, too) and save yourself the headaches.


----------

